# I'd strangle my neighbors,  IF.......... : )



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 20, 2017)

they got some of those wind chimes.

(You get the idea.)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2017)

I haven't had to listen to any loud or irritating wind chimes, but I do walk the dog up a particular block now and then and the people have such a pleasant, calm, quiet wind chime, it's actually a pleasure to hear it.  I usually walk a bit slower just to enjoy it a few seconds longer.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm with you on the wind chimes.  Hate them with a passion!  

One year, I received as a Christmas present an "indoor" wind chime.  It came with its own little blower that you could turn on to make the chimes...uh...chime.  It went in the next garage sale.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 20, 2017)

I'd strangle my neighbors if they put in an in ground pool. Pools mean noisy kids and loud music. Once they are in the house can change hands 6 times over but the pool remains with a new batch of noisy kids and music. It happened across the street from us. I know,I sound like a nasty old lady but I like my peace and quiet.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 20, 2017)

*I'd strangle my neighbors,  IF.......... : )*

They crapped on my lawn, like their stupid dog does.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 20, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'd strangle my neighbors if they put in an in ground pool. Pools mean noisy kids and loud music. Once they are in the house can change hands 6 times over but the pool remains with a new batch of noisy kids and music. It happened across the street from us. I know,I sound like a nasty old lady but I like my peace and quiet.



I agree with you there, Ruth n Jersey. If I were younger, I'd strangle them for putting in an in-ground pool and then not inviting me over. Now? Nope.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> *I'd strangle my neighbors,  IF.......... : )*
> 
> They crapped on my lawn, like their stupid dog does.



Looks like a reality for some.  http://www.9news.com/news/weird/wom...ilys-front-lawn-in-colorado-springs/476795386


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 20, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks like a reality for some.  http://www.9news.com/news/weird/wom...ilys-front-lawn-in-colorado-springs/476795386



Only a misdemeanor? I say strangle them!


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm with you on wind chimes.  Unnecessary noise pollution.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 20, 2017)

Lon and me like wind chimes.  We can't hear them but we can imagine what they sound like? L.O.L.nthego:


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 20, 2017)

My neighbor has some nice wind chimes and I don't mind them at all -- I actually find them quite pleasant.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 20, 2017)

I enjoy wind chimes especially the glass ones. Tinkle, tinkle


----------



## Wren (Sep 21, 2017)

I have a wind chime in my kitchen window it's metal and gives a soft sound in the breeze, my neighbours wouldn't be close enough to hear it 

(I can't believe that disgusting creature in the news report and would certainly strangle her !)


----------



## terry123 (Sep 21, 2017)

Love soft wind chimes but not large ones.  Our complex does not allow them.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2017)

In Florida, we have a set of bamboo chimes with a goofy looking bird on top. Think we got it at a garage sale. It makes a sound like a flat tire. Thump, clunk, bonk. I hate it, wife loves it. Nough said.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 21, 2017)

Wind chimes, also.

They are OK if you just pass by occasionally, like race between the car and the house, but if you have to work outside all day, they really start to get on my nerves after the first hour or so.  :eewwk:


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 21, 2017)

Fresno isn't too windy, I had a wind chime once and barely heard it and when I did it was at night.  Got rid of it.

Barking dogs annoy me also but I really can't say anything because mine barks a lot.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes, grandchildren brought me the bamboo chimes from Mexico....I had to trash them, very annoying.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 21, 2017)

if they were lawn nuts. Constantly mowing the grass, because one blade may be one sixteenth of an inch taller than the rest. My neighbor's retired  dad used to mow the lawn at least 4 times a week for hours. Yeah, the lawn looked good.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 21, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> if they were lawn nuts. Constantly mowing the grass, because one blade may be one sixteenth of an inch taller than the rest. My neighbor's retired  dad used to mow the lawn at least 4 times a week for hours. Yeah, the lawn looked good.



That's a strange obsession. I like mowing mine but I only do it twice a month during spring and hardly ever during fall; only as-needed.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 21, 2017)

Here in Arizona we do desert landscaping.  Ever try to mow rocks?


----------

